# digitizing question: designer plus embroidery software which file format to export as for tajima/toyota



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

*Re: WHY Not Home Machine to Start With?*

Digitizing Question....if i'm using designer plus embroidery software and do all my own artwork digitizing ( got pretty good @ it) and have the ability to save my digitized artwork as an .ART, .PEC, .PES, .XXX, .PCS, .PCD, .PCQ, .CSD I & II , .SEW, .HUS, .SHV what file do i need to save for a tajima or toyota commercial machine? hopefully one of the listed will work...


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

*Re: WHY Not Home Machine to Start With?*

I know Tajima uses dst, dsb, or dsz. Not sure about Toyota, but they are basically the same machine made my the same company so they should use the same format. You could always download wilcom's truesizer if your program won't do it. I know it will convert files and it's free too. 

Tajima (.DST, .DSB, .DSZ, .T01)
Tajima DG/ML by Pulse Microsystems (.KWK, .PED, .PSF)
Tajima DG/ML by Pulse Microsystems -Vers. 10 & up (.PXF)
Toyota (.10o)


Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: WHY Not Home Machine to Start With?*

Current model Tajima machines also use the .tbf extensions, (color info already included).
Send a logo to both a home and industrial mach distributor,ask them to do it, and decide if its ok with u.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: WHY Not Home Machine to Start With?*

Current model Tajima machines also use the .tbf extensions, (color info already included).
Send a logo to both a home and industrial mach distributor,ask them to do it, and decide if the home machine ok with u.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: WHY Not Home Machine to Start With?*



vctradingcubao said:


> Current model Tajima machines also use the .tbf extensions, (color info already included).
> Send a logo to both a home and industrial mach distributor,ask them to do it, and decide if the home machine ok with u.


Sorry, the second sentence was supposed to be an answer for another thread. It got mix up 'coz I was using my phone at that time.


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: WHY Not Home Machine to Start With?*

I have a Toyota 9000. It will read the dst format.


----------

